# Mixing D Saaz And Nelson Sauvin



## Brewer_010 (31/8/07)

I am thinking about a wheat ale using NS and D Saaz together as the flavouing/aroma hops. I'll be bittering with Pacific Jade, along with 1.5 g/L of NS & D Saaz combined at 15 and 5 mins. 

Has anybody tried this combination, or have an opinion on it?

Cheers


----------



## Ross (31/8/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> I am thinking about a wheat ale using NS and D Saaz together as the flavouing/aroma hops. I'll be bittering with Pacific Jade, along with 1.5 g/L of NS & D Saaz combined at 15 and 5 mins.
> 
> Has anybody tried this combination, or have an opinion on it?
> 
> Cheers



My rye wheat is bittered with pacific Jade & finished with D Saaz - The combo is gorgeous, I can't leave the brew alone, so made another one yesterday. I reckon the NS would go great with it as well.

cheers Ross


----------



## Brewer_010 (31/8/07)

Ross said:


> My rye wheat is bittered with pacific Jade & finished with D Saaz - The combo is gorgeous, I can't leave the brew alone, so made another one yesterday. I reckon the NS would go great with it as well.
> 
> cheers Ross



Cool, sounds like the goods.

What about quantitties, would an even split of the two hops in a 1.5g/L be suitable for this, or use slightly more of one? 

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (31/8/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> Cool, sounds like the goods.
> 
> What about quantitties, would an even split of the two hops in a 1.5g/L be suitable for this, or use slightly more of one?
> 
> Cheers.



Even split would be my go...amounts to taste & what you're trying to achieve. Wheat beers are not generally about the hops, but my Rye wheat in the "what are you brewing" thread is brewed purely for my taste.

cheers Ross


----------



## Jazman (31/8/07)

ns will go well with saaz but i prefer to tame the n/s as it can be ot for my taste but does mix well with hal,southern cross,amarillo,cascade and a few others


----------



## roger mellie (31/8/07)

OT N/S :excl: :wub: 

There should be more of it!!

RM

FWIW - I think that the D Saaz would dominate if used late - it is a powerful hop - kerosene, apricoty flavours I get.


----------



## Jazman (31/8/07)

I spos if u like unbalanced beer go for it


----------



## Tony (31/8/07)

D SAAZ is suposed to have twice the hop oil concentration of other hops. I havnt tried it yet but i have some. Im a bit nervous about it. I feel like an American putting vegimite on toast for the first time. How much to use? Too much may turn me off it.

Kerosine :blink: Thats a bit scary actually

here is my 2 bobs worth on the subject

Hops: I would use a 30/70% mix of D SAAZ/NS. ajust to taste next time. 

If making a wheat ale with lots of hops..... give it some malt backbone to ballance. lots of hops in a dry pale wheat can become astringant and out of ballance.

here is what i recon for a malt bill using 1.5 g/l of these hops to finnish

deep golden with some malt to ballance the dry wheat/pils cinbo

cheers

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.01
Anticipated EBC: 13.3
Anticipated IBU: 0.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.0 2.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
50.0 2.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
6.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
4.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125


----------



## Brewer_010 (31/8/07)

Jazman said:


> ns will go well with saaz but i prefer to tame the n/s as it can be ot for my taste but does mix well with hal,southern cross,amarillo,cascade and a few others



I used Sothern cross and NS and loved it heaps. Did not last long. I dont have a 'house beer' but this combo mght become one.

Will go 50-50 and see how they go together. I'm scaling back to 1g/L for each addition at 15 and 5 mins, using a 45% wheat-based extract beer with a fair bit of specialty malt backing to cope with the hops. So my recipe looks pretty similar to yours Tony.

Dont like the sound of kerosime apricots though :huh: . Oh well, see what happens...


----------



## roger mellie (1/9/07)

Strange init - what different people smell.

Whenever I get a new type of hops I like to try and note the first smell out of the packet - with D Saaz the first smell was so strong it smelt to me like Kerosene.

Which, for any of you who know about wine - is a very positive trait in Riesling - along with limes is basically the holy grail.

The D Saaz/Amarillo LCBA clone on tap at the Fulchester has no kerosene whatsoever - but has passionfuit/apricot and citrusy flavours in abundance.

Have just cleaned up after making the Rogers Clone - with lashings of NS and late Cascade. Only 30 IBU - but hopefully a fruity little number.

RM


----------



## facter (1/9/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> I am thinking about a wheat ale using NS and D Saaz together as the flavouing/aroma hops. I'll be bittering with Pacific Jade, along with 1.5 g/L of NS & D Saaz combined at 15 and 5 mins.
> 
> Has anybody tried this combination, or have an opinion on it?
> 
> Cheersz




hey mate i have done a lager with ha;f saaz half nelson, it tastes great - ill post the recipe up soon.. not D say but i can say the mix os saaz itself and nelson.. mmmmmm


----------



## brendanos (1/9/07)

I've yet to use D Saaz (it's waiting for my in my freezer), but I've had great results with B Saaz and NS in red and pale ales, though I found it best to have the B Saaz in a supporting role to the NS.


----------



## brendanos (1/9/07)

FTR I think D Saaz would be a much better partner!


----------

